# Does my tax burden sound right?



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

I did H&R Block "Self Employed" version online, and came up with owing about $3800 federal taxes. I tried "actual expense" method. I do not own a car, but used a short-term leased vehicle each week.

*I did not pay quarterly estimated taxes

*I drove about 32,500 total miles. Calculating 80% Lyft use, I have 21,600 business miles and 5500 commuting miles.

*My 1099MISC is $4,500

*My 1099K is $35,800

*I paid Lyft fees of $8,200

*I paid short-term lease fees of $9,500 (that is already calculated for 80% Lyft use)

*My gas (at 80% Lyft use) was $3,500.

*Maintenance (car washes) was $370

*Phone use was $500

I am married filing jointly, 2 little kids. Does $3,800 in federal sound about right?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Pull up your bank account statements from the year, total up the amount of cash that Uber deposited into your account -- that is your Gross Receipts figure you use for your income before expenses.

I shudder to think of all the poor drivers who tried to do their own taxes and got F-ed over with that 1099-K crap.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You really should go hire a professional. BTW, tax deadline is NEARING.


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Pull up your bank account statements from the year, total up the amount of cash that Uber deposited into your account -- that is your Gross Receipts figure you use for your income before expenses.
> 
> I shudder to think of all the poor drivers who tried to do their own taxes and got F-ed over with that 1099-K crap.


Are you suggesting that the 1099K forms are typically incorrect? Please elaborate. I don't know why that would be the case.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> Are you suggesting that the 1099K forms are typically incorrect? Please elaborate. I don't know why that would be the case.


The 1099s are what scruber and gryft charge the customer... so they arn't correct at all.


----------



## Zax (Mar 1, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The 1099s are what scruber and gryft charge the customer... so they arn't correct at all.


This is utter nonsense. Please explain why they aren't correct


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

You need to claim more miles


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Zax said:


> This is utter nonsense. Please explain why they aren't correct


 The 1099s include the fees that uber takes off the top.

So you need to deduct the uber fees off your 1099..

therefore not accurate.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The 1099s include the fees that uber takes off the top.
> 
> So you need to deduct the uber fees off your 1099..
> 
> therefore not accurate.


The OP stated the amount of fees he "paid" Lyft, so the result would be the same.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> I did H&R Block "Self Employed" version online, and came up with owing about $3800 federal taxes. I tried "actual expense" method. I do not own a car, but used a short-term leased vehicle each week.
> 
> *I did not pay quarterly estimated taxes
> 
> ...


What was your net profit on Schedule C? Did your program include Schedule SE ? ( Social Security and Medicare, 15.3% of your profits, in addition to income tax, 1/2 back on front page of your 1040) Any other income from other sources?
Using the numbers you provided, but without benefit of a tax program, I come up with about $2790 in self employment tax on profits of $18,230.
Can't get any further without knowing whether you had other income, Schedule A or Standard Deduction, credits for which you are eligible, etc.


----------



## Zax (Mar 1, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The 1099s include the fees that uber takes off the top.
> 
> So you need to deduct the uber fees off your 1099..
> 
> therefore not accurate.


Its right there in black and white. It even tells you how to break it down .You dont know what youre talking about



Zax said:


> Its right there in black and white. It even tells you how to break it down .You dont know what youre talking about


Perhaps I should elaborate....become familiar with these tax forms. 1.schedule C profit and loss form 2. Schedule SE self employment form and 3. Form 1040 long form. Once you understand these its not that hard.


----------

